# A real Jenny Lind? Or reproduction?



## Bent_Twig (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey folks,

              I have a jenny lind flask that my Mom and Dad gave to me as a early christmas present. I know that the Fislerville Glassworks bottles have been reproduced ,so I was wondering if anyone could confirm if this is authentic or repopped. Here are some pics.

                             Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 12, 2008)

The back.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 12, 2008)

The bottom.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 12, 2008)

The top.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 12, 2008)

here are the seven leaves under the bust on the left side, there are seven leaves like an original. But there is something else that I see that no one has made mention of on an original. When you look at the seven leaves , just to the right of them are very small letters . They are K P. Does anyone have this on an original? It is between the two sets of leaves dead center under the bust.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is a picture trying to attempt to show the K P .They are extreemly small.


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 13, 2008)

TWIG...something about the shape of your bottle isn't "right" with the GI-107 Jennys...[/align]At first I thought repo, but after looking at all your pix, I believe it's authentic.[/align]The KP has me puzzled. I checked American Bottles & Flasks and could find nothing mentioned about same on the Jennys. I also checked my original Jenny...no KP. [/align]It "looks like" it may have a P, (and I could be seeing what isn't there and it may be just 2 tiny dimples)...but definitely no K...Mine is also heavily pontilled.[/align]Looks like you may have stumbed upon an Unlisted Variant.[/align]Or, one that is "known" but no one else has noted the initials?[/align]Maybe Sewellbottleman can add to this, by checking his Jennys more closely?[/align]


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2008)

ARE THERE 5 BARALLS ON THR RIGHT ON THE BACK,WITH ONE BARELY VISIBLE? DID YOU LOOK AT THE POST ABOVE THIS THAT SEWELLBOTTLEMAN WROTE? EXCELLENT! MAYBE LIKE WHISKEYMAN SAID HE CAN HELP YOU ,SPECIALLY WITH THE K.P OR D? OR O?


----------



## KentOhio (Nov 13, 2008)

It's definitely an original bottle. I don't think there are smooth base repros of it. I just checked mine and it also has the small "K P" though it shows up better on yours. Very interesting. Maybe it's the signature of the moldmaker.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 13, 2008)

Glassman,
              There are four very bold barrels and one barely struck, so that looks good. There is a dimple dead center in the bottom which Sewellbottleman said should be there. The seven leaves are correct also. It is just the K P that had me worried. 

 Kent Ohio,

               I am glad to hear that yours has the K P also. This must be the glassblowers initals? Maybe the moldmakers initals? I will be very interested to see what info Sewellbottleman has on this variation. Thanks for all the help guys!!

                                                               Twig.


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2008)

In anything I have ever seen yours is an original. I have read the "BARREL" test [the 5on the right ,with the one being barely visible] ON HERE ,SWELLBOTTLEMAN,MCKERINS,"ANTIQUE BOTTLE AND GLASS COLLECTOR "MAG. IN WHICH ONE ARTICLE WAS TITLED "WOULD THESE FOOL YOU"? IT HAD 10 BOTTLES AND YOU TOOK THE TEST AND AT THE END IT TOLD YOU WHY THE BOTTLE WAS OR WAS NOT A REPRO. THE JENNY LIND STICKS IN MY MIND CAUSE I HAD ONE THEN AND CHECKED MINE TO SEE IF IT PASSED THE "BARREL" TEST GIVEN AS PROOF IF THE BOTTLE WAS ORIGINAL OR NOT. THE FUNKY THING IS THE TOP IS NOT "TAPERD" LIKE THE ONE I HAD ,WISH I HAD IT BACK TO LOOK FOR THE "K. P.!AS WHISKEYMAN FIRST SAID MAYBE YOU GOT AN UNUSUAL ONE! FIND MORE ABOUT IT IF YOU CAN AND LET US KNOW! INTERESTING!


----------



## randgrithr (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is mine for comparison, it's a repro. Not a very good picture but you can see the bulge at the base of the neck. The front has six leaves at the base, not seven, and the back has 3 barrels.  The bottom has a pontil scar.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats really cool about the initials.You said all your originals have the letters embossed on them?Is there any other reference to these initials in bottle books/guides from the past?Please post any new info you have on this subject.It will be really interesting to find out if the initials are on all Jenny Linds Fiserville bottles and who/why/when did it. Keep us posted.


----------

